# Starting a new tank



## Makol (Oct 10, 2018)

It is no secret that plants require light and CO2 in order to survive. In an aquarium, without the right amount of CO2, plants will not be able to properly engage in photosynthesis, thus effectively starving and dying. The best I have used at West Palm Beach is Fluval Mini Pressurized 20g-CO2 Kit - 0.7 ounces. Quick features include; 
-	Easy mounting system.
-	Fully pressurized.
-	Regulator valve for control.
-	Comes with a hose and internal CO2 diffuser.
-	Comes with an easily replaceable CO2 cartridge.
-	Ideal for planted aquariums up to 15 gallons
You may try it out!


----------



## WZ9V (Aug 15, 2013)

I had a Fluval 88g while it was nice the lack of a solenoid is a major pain unless you like dialing in your bubble count every day when the lights come on. Go for a decent regulator with a solenoid so that you can dose the CO2 when it is most needed (when lights are on) and turn it off when the lights are off. My understanding is that dosing CO2 at night causes pH swings. I'm no expert though.

Since this a GLA sub-topic I'd suggest this GLA GRO | Complete Aquarium CO2 System | Green Leaf Aquariums

I'd stay away from PaintBall tank options. I tried a couple and while they worked at first they always developed problems over time. I'm planning to replace my 20g tanks PaintBall setup with the GLA one I referenced.


----------

